# Car inspection?



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

So, I upgraded to a newer car, and figured now I can start driving for Lyft as well as for Uber. But Lyft says the car has to be inspected, and the nearest place is Minneapolis, which is more than two hours away. 

Uber didn't require an inspection. 

Guess Lyft really doesn't need drivers here all that badly.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice. You'd think you could at least drive to Milwaukee or Madison.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

That's weird. I never was asked for that when I signed up with Lyft. I've heard from others that a few years ago Lyft would send another driver to "train" you and also to make sure your car was up to snuff.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gilby said:


> So, I upgraded to a newer car, and figured now I can start driving for Lyft as well as for Uber. But Lyft says the car has to be inspected, and the nearest place is Minneapolis, which is more than two hours away.
> 
> Uber didn't require an inspection.
> 
> Guess Lyft really doesn't need drivers here all that badly.


The inspection can be done anywhere.
Usually for about $25.

I think you can get Lyft's inspection form online.

Just call the places before and ask them if they do Lyft inspections.
While any mechanic shop/oil change place can do it, It's probably better to go with one that's familiar with it.

Jiffy Lube did mine. Not sure if they're national.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The inspection can be done anywhere.
> Usually for about $25.
> 
> I think you can get Lyft's inspection form online.
> ...


LOL, Jiffy Lube for an inspection
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, Jiffy Lube for an inspection
> LOL LOL LOL


Right? I don't even trust them to change my oil. Afraid they won't replace the drain plug tightly enough or something.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Right? I don't even trust them to change my oil. Afraid they won't replace the drain plug tightly enough or something.


LOL,
I would'nt even take a skateboard to jiffy boob for an inspection or anything else!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> LOL, Jiffy Lube for an inspection
> LOL LOL LOL





upyouruber said:


> LOL,
> I would'nt even take a skateboard to jiffy boob for an inspection or anything else!


You think an 18 year old kid is unable to walk around your car with a clipboard and check off the requirements?

You must think highly of the Uber employees doing inspection at the hub. 
Now they know what they're doing


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think an 18 year old kid is unable to walk around your car with a clipboard and check off the requirements?
> 
> You must think highly of the Uber employees doing inspection at the hub.
> Now they know what they're doing


Uber is God! They can do no wrong!



upyouruber said:


> Uber is God! They can do no wrong!


I must go to my mobile confession booth to admit that I love Jiffy Boob. Heck, everyone loves Jiffy Boobs!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Uber is God! They can do no wrong!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Actually I'd prefer Jiffy Lube to do my inspection (although I wouldn't let them do anything actually mechanical to my car). They'll give it about 30 seconds of a glance and pencil whip that form right out for me. No muss, no fuss, love it. 

No way they're doing any actual work on my car though. 

Now, if I was actually concerned there was anything wrong with my car, yeah, Jiffy Lube is the last place I'd want an actual inspection (to find out what's wrong) done.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Now, if I was actually concerned there was anything wrong with my car, yeah, Jiffy Lube is the last place I'd want an actual inspection (to find out what's wrong) done.


I have a small chip on windshield.
They said they couldn't pass the inspection unless they did the chip repair on it.

Charged me $15.

I'm good with that. Do it yourself kit would have probably cost me $10.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You think an 18 year old kid is unable to walk around your car with a clipboard and check off the requirements?


Did my Lyft inspection last week at Jiffy Lube. It was exactly as you stated, except the kid must've been in his early-mid 20's.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

When I started with Lyft in October I did it all online no inspection requested and no training,


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> When I started with Lyft in October I did it all online no inspection requested and no training,


I wonder if year of car makes a difference? I also didn't have to do an inspection, but I have a 2016 (which was less than 6 months old when I started). I could see them not being as worried about that as someone who has a 2006. It's also possible that they added the requirement for inspections after some of us started.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

When I first inquired about driving for Lyft I was told my 2003 vehicle was too old. Now I have a 2015 car. 

No Jiffy Lube in this part of the country.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have a small chip on windshield.
> They said they couldn't pass the inspection unless they did the chip repair on it.
> 
> Charged me $15.
> ...


Same thing happened to me.
I took it to another place (a tire place). Took the guy out to the car, showed him the chip and asked if that alone would fail the test, "because if it does I can save me some money and you some time." He said that it was not in line of sight, that he prolly wouldn't have noticed it if I haddent pointed it out.
Pass.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> When I first inquired about driving for Lyft I was told my 2003 vehicle was too old. Now I have a 2015 car.
> 
> No Jiffy Lube in this part of the country.


Yeah, looks like Madison, WI is the closest.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Just traidin my old car which was used for both uber and Lyft and trying to add my new car to both accounts. Both uber and lift requires inspection. Good news is that it can be done almost anywhere for ~$20 and one inspection can be used for both. Smart move is to download and print inspection forms and have them available since shop of your choice might not have them. Another good news that lyft let me drive without registration and license plates))


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

YouTube jiffy lube scams.... laugh


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DocT said:


> Did my Lyft inspection last week at Jiffy Lube. It was exactly as you stated, except the kid must've been in his early-mid 20's.


Ahhh, you got the manager!


----------

